# What happened?



## Soccer43 (Jan 10, 2020)

What happened to this forum on the girl’s side?  Makes me wish I had a son playing soccer.  Even the college recruiting thread and the ECNL vs DA toxic thread is filled with mindless dribble about grammar, Spanish language references, and vomiting of personal therapy of an injured split personality dad.  At least when MAP was on the forum the insults and debates off topic were more entertaining.  It seems the boys side of the house on this forum is more active and soccer related.  Hoping something more interesting gets started as a real conversation.  And, I feel your pain soccerhelper/new wave/ EJ etc. but seriously enough already.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

No pain, no gain 43   I'm almost done, trust me.  Get your boy Fact to make the deal with me and I will stop posting my pain on here on all the threads.  Is it ok with you if I have one thread about the frat house?  BTW bro, how old is your dd(s)?  What level of play is she at?  I do appreciate the empathy from you and I truly mean that. In my defense, I did wonder on here to see what everyone was up to back in July and the topics were interesting to say the least.


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 10, 2020)

I joined thinking I’d find good information, guidance and ideas, now that my kid is beginning to show some promise and has entered that crucial window for college recruiting, etc.

Kinda surprised to find that one (or a few) voices seem to dominate with some downright funky stuff.

There are some great threads and I do appreciate the knowledgeable voices that are sharing from experience. Just need to make my choices about where to listen in.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> What happened to this forum on the girl’s side?  Makes me wish I had a son playing soccer.  Even the college recruiting thread and the ECNL vs DA toxic thread is filled with mindless dribble about grammar, Spanish language references, and vomiting of personal therapy of an injured split personality dad.  At least when MAP was on the forum the insults and debates off topic were more entertaining.  It seems the boys side of the house on this forum is more active and soccer related.  Hoping something more interesting gets started as a real conversation.  And, I feel your pain soccerhelper/new wave/ EJ etc. but seriously enough already.


My son said that there should be a comma after the second use of the word “forum.”


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccer43 said:


> What happened to this forum on the girl’s side?  Makes me wish I had a son playing soccer.  Even the college recruiting thread and the ECNL vs DA toxic thread is filled with mindless dribble about grammar, Spanish language references, and vomiting of personal therapy of an injured split personality dad.  At least when MAP was on the forum the insults and debates off topic were more entertaining.  It seems the boys side of the house on this forum is more active and soccer related.  Hoping something more interesting gets started as a real conversation.  And, I feel your pain soccerhelper/new wave/ EJ etc. but seriously enough already.


Plus, you and others think this is about my pain.  No, I already have pain from all the things life has thrown at me bro over 53 years. This is about the pain of the girls and the things my dd went through and witnessed and heard during the worse time ever for socal youth soccer.  You had to actually go through it to feel the pain.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

What Happen you ask?  Shall I tell everyone?  Here's a quote from a male soccer coach to a little girl, "Why are you crying, did you start your period already?"  That was from a guy with zero kids so good luck guessing who said that quote.  How bout this beauty, "Let's get real, your getting fat. and slow"  I have way more than that.  So if you like how some male coaches are coaching the females then please stop reading my novel.  It has some depressing things in it I'm sad to say


----------



## Giesbock (Jan 10, 2020)

Sorry Soccerhelper, but you’re helping to make the point...always about you and yours.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Sorry Soccerhelper, but you’re helping to make the point...always about you and yours.


Call Fact and tell him to make the deal and I will only have one thread to post on.  How old is your dd?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jan 10, 2020)

Literally nobody wants to hear your “way more of that”. You’ve already said several times you’d stop posting, but you just keep coming back, inserting your nonsense all over numerous threads. It’s obnoxious. This is the last you’ll hear from me. Blocked.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Literally nobody wants to hear your “way more of that”. You’ve already said several times you’d stop posting, but you just keep coming back, inserting your nonsense all over numerous threads. It’s obnoxious. This is the last you’ll hear from me. Blocked.


OK soccer fan of two.  Please block me and never post on my new thread.  I will block you too, take that......


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper has single handily ruin this entire forum the last month with his bellyaching , we all get it , but holy sh$t please stop and take a long long break from here it's toxic for you in many reason.....its almost like you like the negative energy or your bat crazy ......I wish the best for your DD , but you my friend ..WOW.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

46n2 said:


> Soccerhelper has single handily ruin this entire forum the last month with his bellyaching , we all get it , but holy sh$t please stop and take a long long break from here it's toxic for you in many reason.....its almost like you like the negative energy or your bat crazy ......I wish the best for your DD , but you my friend ..WOW.


How old is your dd?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Where is @Fact?  Save the forum bro of me.  Luis is gone for good.  I promise to stay open only on one thread.


----------



## paytoplay (Jan 10, 2020)

I find soccerhelper very valuable to the forum, keep speaking the truth. Disagreement is good. The Club soccer experience is unrelenting frustration and misery. I just lurk but am addicted to it. And if the content goes away from the girls forum, where do I go, off topic forum? No thanks


----------



## MR.D (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Where is @Fact?  Save the forum bro of me.  Luis is gone for good.  I promise to stay open only on one thread.


Then shut up already!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

paytoplay said:


> I find soccerhelper very valuable to the forum, keep speaking the truth. Disagreement is good. The Club soccer experience is unrelenting frustration and misery. I just lurk but am addicted to it. And if the content goes away from the girls forum, where do I go, off topic forum? No thanks


TY pay to play.  Love the name by the way.  It's also dirty and a frat house for some.  I think some bad apples fell from the orange tree


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

MR.D said:


> Then shut up already!


Ignore me dude.  I can;t shut up, sorry.  Don;t read my novel


----------



## Dof3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Ignore me dude.  I can;t shut up, sorry.  Don;t read my novel


We do ignore you.  And then you change your name.  Again.  And then we ignore you.  Again.  And you change your name.  Again.  Dominic - really, this guy is absolutely ruining your forum.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> We do ignore you.  And then you change your name.  Again.  And then we ignore you.  Again.  And you change your name.  Again.  Dominic - really, this guy is absolutely ruining your forum.


Ignore me and never respond homie to anything I say and I will never be active.  It's pretty simple. Don't give me any attention and I will fly away like a fart.  However, if you talk smack, expect to get smacked back dad of 3.  I paid $15 to post here.  I see you have paid zero.  Who does Dom like better? A paying customer or some hack like you who knows nothing about sports and how one plays. Pay up and Help the forum survive.  It's with your contributions that keep this place alive.  And btw dad of 3, I got here in July and this place was dead.  The only one's here were the obvious ones that I already knew about.  Now we have lot's of eyes here for all to read and I think that makes Dom happy.  Tech is angry and I understand why but this is bigger than Goats FC (BTW, still love the concept).


----------



## myself (Jan 10, 2020)

My daughter is an 06 and unfortunately the posting in that forum has come to a slow creeping halt. I expected it, but the back and forth was fun while it lasted. Last time it was any fun was 2 years ago at U12.

Most entertaining and informative threads are the College Recruiting thread and **CURRENT YEAR** College soccer discussion while they're in season.

Also, love him or hate him, M.A.P. was one of the best posters here and it appears he actually made good on his promise to leave once his daughter graduated. Good luck to her.


----------



## Goforgoal (Jan 10, 2020)

myself said:


> My daughter is an 06 and unfortunately the posting in that forum has come to a slow creeping halt. I expected it, but the back and forth was fun while it lasted. Last time it was any fun was 2 years ago at U12.


This is quite normal from what I've seen. The younger age group forums are always more active when the leagues and competitions are more simple, then die out as the kids age up, parents become numb to the whole thing, and the landscape becomes fractured, watered down and confusing.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Ignore me and never respond homie to anything I say and I will never be active.  It's pretty simple. Don't give me any attention and I will fly away like a fart.  However, if you talk smack, expect to get smacked back dad of 3.  I paid $15 to post here.  I see you have paid zero.  Who does Dom like better? A paying customer or some hack like you who knows nothing about sports and how one plays. Pay up and Help the forum survive.  It's with your contributions that keep this place alive.  And btw dad of 3, I got here in July and this place was dead.  The only one's here were the obvious ones that I already knew about.  Now we have lot's of eyes here for all to read and I think that makes Dom happy.  Tech is angry and I understand why but this is bigger than Goats FC (BTW, still love the concept).


Just $15 or did you have to pay every time you “forgot your email and password” (the reason you have for creating additional aviators despite while under the Newwavedave moniker, asking Soccerhelper if they were the one PM’ing you articles)?  
By the way, the site make a TON more revenue on ad’s than Memberships!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Goforgoal said:


> This is quite normal from what I've seen. The younger age group forums are always more active when the leagues and competitions are more simple, then die out as the kids age up, parents become numb to the whole thing, and the landscape becomes fractured, watered down and confusing.


Good take goal dad.  Another reason everyone keeps their mouth shut is because they are afraid that the big bad wolf will tell the college coach dad is an ass and please punish his dd on my behalf.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just $15 or did you have to pay every time you “forgot your email and password” (the reason you have for creating additional aviators despite while under the Newwavedave moniker, asking Soccerhelper if they were the one PM’ing you articles)?
> By the way, the site make a TON more revenue on ad’s than Memberships!


Kicker, I have always told folks at the very beginning who I am when I came on live.  I loved @Ellejustus but that part of my life is over.  Deep stuff not for the forum and only for my family.  But like I said before, Elle is my dd middle name and Justus is my sons middle name.  Some asshole sent me a PM saying they know more about the name "Ellejustus" and that we know where you live.  What say you to that?  Then, I took Justus name because my son ALWAYS warned me and he could see the truth.  I was blind for my dd dream when she was 11 years old.  I set up @Justus on his laptop.  He left for college and I didn't want to bug him for the stupid pw because he would probably say, "are you still wasting time on that forum?"  So I went with New Wave Dave because that's kind of the guy I am but truly surfed when I was young and didn;t go around town acting like I did, like a Poser coach does to us parents.  I loved NWD but my stupid computer died with?  Take a guess Kicker?  So I see how some could be confused with the things you say about me.  Soccerhelper is my last and only avatar, I promise.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Kicker, I have always told folks at the very beginning who I am when I came on live.  I loved @Ellejustus but that part of my life is over.  Deep stuff not for the forum and only for my family.  But like I said before, Elle is my dd middle name and Justus is my sons middle name.  Some asshole sent me a PM saying they know more about the name "Ellejustus" and that we know where you live.  What say you to that?  Then, I took Justus name because my son ALWAYS warned me and he could see the truth.  I was blind for my dd dream when she was 11 years old.  I set up @Justus on his laptop.  He left for college and I didn't want to bug him for the stupid pw because he would probably say, "are you still wasting time on that forum?"  So I went with New Wave Dave because that's kind of the guy I am but truly surfed when I was young and didn;t go around town acting like I did, like a Poser coach does to us parents.  I loved NWD but my stupid computer died with?  Take a guess Kicker?  So I see how some could be confused with the things you say about me.  Soccerhelper is my last and only avatar, I promise.


So did you pay $45 or just $15?  Cause when I lost my password, I got in touch with Dom and he reset it from me.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> So did you pay $45 or just $15?  Cause when I lost my password, I got in touch with Dom and he reset it from me.


I gave you the reasons why.  Kicker, what team sports did you play?  I'm curious?  Were you big time bro?  Did you have to fight it out and sweat it out to make the team?  How about making the starting 5 when your 5 4' like Muggsy?  You really need to leave me alone and not worry about me.  I'm shocked with your behavior bro and Lastman.  I told both of you a long time ago you got on the wrong boat to Jones Island.  I warned you but you wouln;t listen.


----------



## Fact (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> Call Fact and tell him to make the deal and I will only have one thread to post on.  How old is your dd?


I am sorry, but I have no idea what deal you are talking about, don't have time to read all the dribble.  The only reason I think you should stop posting is because it seems to bring you more distress and you are making enemies with people that seems to have been your good friends.  I don't mind you posting (I think some of your posts do make parents think about how to best protect their kiddos) but worry about how it could affect your family (and I don't mean blackballing but rather people might want to stay away from the crazy man).  I understand your anger with the system and the feeling that kiddos were taken advantage of, but unfortunately no one will step up and correct past wrongs.  Hell they wont even correct present and future wrongs and I do agree that is wrong and sad.  Unfortunately it is your reality.  Soccer is not my sport, but the one chosen by my kiddos so I tried to learn as much as I could to support their goals. I continue to stay involved to help my nieces and hopefully make a positive difference in anyway I can, including by helping coach rec and reffing.  Maybe you should see how you can make a positive impact instead of just complaining, and I don't mean that to trigger you but to rather make you contemplate your choices. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 10, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I gave you the reasons why.  Kicker, what team sports did you play?  I'm curious?  Were you big time bro?  Did you have to fight it out and sweat it out to make the team?  How about making the starting 5 when your 5 4' like Muggsy?  You really need to leave me alone and not worry about me.  I'm shocked with your behavior bro and Lastman.  I told both of you a long time ago you got on the wrong boat to Jones Island.  I warned you but you wouln;t listen.


LOL......thanks for the warning bro!  Keep livin in the past


----------



## Dof3 (Jan 10, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Just $15 or did you have to pay every time you “forgot your email and password” (the reason you have for creating additional aviators despite while under the Newwavedave moniker, asking Soccerhelper if they were the one PM’ing you articles)?
> By the way, the site make a TON more revenue on ad’s than Memberships!


That is until the rest of us stop visiting because one user has chosen to dominate the forum with disturbed ramblings.  Site traffic matters quite a bit and at least my site traffic is down more than a little in the last month or two because the nonsense continues to overwhelm otherwise worthwhile content.  At least in my view.


----------



## met61 (Jan 10, 2020)

Why


Dof3 said:


> That is until the rest of us stop visiting because one user has chosen to dominate the forum with disturbed ramblings.  Site traffic matters quite a bit and at least my site traffic is down more than a little in the last month or two because the nonsense continues to overwhelm otherwise worthwhile content.  At least in my view.


Strange, because most of those complaining above don't use the ignore feature and continue to willfully respond and jerk his chain. 

In fact, go check the thread he started a couple days ago, if you haven't already, and you'll find virtually every complainer above having willfully entered the thread and posted several times needlessly messing with him. 

I'd say there's plenty of petulant posters contributing to the declining state of this forum.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 10, 2020)

met61 said:


> Why
> 
> Strange, because most of those complaining above don't use the ignore feature and continue to willfully respond and jerk his chain.
> 
> ...


Touché


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 11, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> LOL......thanks for the warning bro!  Keep livin in the past


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jan 11, 2020)

LMAO!   And that’s what happened to this message board!  Too many idiot adults talking smack behind the computer acting like they are larger than life.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Jan 11, 2020)

This is what I'm going to do for all of you on the socal soccer forum.  First, I would highly encourage you to sign up for the Platinum membership.  It's the right thing to do and it's only $15 a year (for now).  I have some parents who lurk here and really appreciate what I'm doing.  I get the high fives at games   Some PM me private messages (pm) with experiences from the past or seek help privately.   Some dads on here publicly encourage me to stay the course.  I also have some who are begging me to hand the forum back to them and never post again.  Some PM hateful things and some have tried to bait me in PM.  Weirdos!!!  Some think I'm coo coo for coco puffs. Some like 43 and coach buck want decorum and feel my pain and I believe that.  Some hate hi jackers of threads and I see where I have failed in this area.  I have some people who welcome me but feel I have crossed forum boundaries and I have broken some of  the unwritten rules that are made up as we go.  Maybe someone could put 10 rules of forum engagement like they have for Nato on here so we all can get along as Mr King said so well.  How to debate hot soccer topics of the day on the forum?  I need help in this area.  When I read some of the threads names it triggers me and it's starting to get scary with some of the docs behavior and some coaches getting arrested.  Anyway, I will from now on only post and respond to my threads I started.  I will not post on any other thread, I promise and I 100% stand by my word. If anyone has a questions for me they can go to the "Free Soccer Helper" thread and ask for a response on any thread and I will respond on my thread that I created by spending the $15.  For positive HS Soccer stories go to "High School Soccer Shout Outs."  I will start my new one called F.R.A.T, kind of like S.W.A.T.  Not sure when I will start it but I will.  Sorry for barging in on the other threads.  I will finish with this.  After much thought, any of you can say whatever the hell you want on my threads.  Just expect to get smacked back hard from me and don;t cry and call me delusional you assholes........lo!!!!  jk......I love you because I need to love and wish your dd and ds a great time in this youth soccer jungle we all find ourselves in.  Great weekend of no soccer and chill


----------

